# [SOLVED] How to wake up I-Inc Monitor



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I just bought an I-Inc 28" HD monitor. The thing works great so far. My only problem is when I leave the computer for 15 minutes and the screen saver kicks on. Then it goes black. I notice my 'green' light on the monitor is now 'orange'. I shake the mouse. I press on the keyboard. Nothing. It doesn't 'wake up'. The only thing I can do is power down the monitor and power it up again, and the light turns green, then it's good. 

Can anyone help me get rid of this annoying problem? I'm running Win 7. Is it in the sleep setting somewhere? 

thx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: How to wake up I-Inc Monitor*

Disable the screensaver and see what happens. The screensaver and power settings are separate.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: How to wake up I-Inc Monitor*



Dogg said:


> Disable the screensaver and see what happens. The screensaver and power settings are separate.


I tried. It didn't work. The screen would go black after 10-15 minutes and I would have to manually turn off/on the monitor.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: How to wake up I-Inc Monitor*

Then the next step, would be to disable the power settings.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: How to wake up I-Inc Monitor*



Dogg said:


> Then the next step, would be to disable the power settings.


On Windows 7? Where can I do that? Right now I have it on "Balance" is that the right area?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: How to wake up I-Inc Monitor*

That is the default plan setting, from what I can tell. But you can still set a timer for when hardware is shutdown. You want the "Turn off the display" option set to "never".


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: How to wake up I-Inc Monitor*

Got it solved. Thank you.


----------



## doctordhd (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to wake up I-Inc Monitor*



blackbeagle said:


> Got it solved. Thank you.


Great, please tell us how you solved it!

I have a similar problem with my 28" I-Inc
I an using win XP and have a two monitor system. The power settings are set so that monitors are powered down after 10 minutes.

When I move the mouse or tap a key my small secondary monitor comes right on but the 28" I-Inc sometimes takes 30 - 60 seconds or never comes on until I power it off then on again...


----------

